# Rugs for Sale



## faerie666 (4 November 2017)

I sadly lost my horse earlier this year , and I'm just getting round to sorting through all my stuff, starting with all my rugs. Please PM for more more details. 

All are clean and in decent, useable condition, some as new
Collect from Sandiway or Cholmondeley area, or happy to post if buyer pays postage
As priced or £250 as a job lot
Stable Rugs:
H/W Mark Todd Blue/Orange/Silver check 6'3" £10
M/W Evison Burgundy 6'3" £10
Horseware Under Rug Navy 6'6" £25
Coolers/Sheets:
Gallop cotton sheet Navy (new) 6'6" £10
Gallop cotton sheet Navy (used) 6'6" £5
Weatherbeeta Fleece/Mesh cooler Lilac 6'3" £15
Masta Fleece cooler Purple 6'6" £20
Fly Rugs:
Premier Equine Bug Buster 6'6" £30
Rhinegold Combination Fly Rug 6'6" £10
Exercise sheets:
Mark Todd Waterproof fleece lined wrap-around Navy 4'6" £20
Aerborn Waterproof under saddle Navy 4'6" £15
Turnout Rugs:
H/W Weatherbeeta Freestyle 1680D detach-a-neck 3-in-1 Black/Silver 6'6" (no snood) £80
H/W Masta Avante Combo Grey 6'6" £20
L/W Premier Equine Lucanta Stratus Blue (brand new in bag) £50


----------

